# globalpharmaceuticalonline is a* scam, BEWARE, AVOID!



## BIGNFIT (May 5, 2014)

globalpharmaceuticalonline

The website above is a group of scammers, their boss's name is Makxon, they are located at:

57 K.Marx Av., Dnepropetrovsk,
Dnepropetrovskaya 
oblast, Ukraine, 
320044
Ukraine
Tel (604) 674-6360

Here is the pickup note from Western Union emailed to me to prove it:
Money Transfer Control Number (MTCN):
9369260112
Date of Order:
04/09/2014
Amount Sent:
$110.00
Receiver Name:
BYCHKOVA OLGA
Status:
Picked UP

Here is the datas where they get their money sent to:

First name -=-=-=-=- Bychkova 
last name -=-=-=-=-= Olga 
Country -=-=-==-=--= Ukraine 
City -==-=-=--=-=-=- Dnipro 
Zip Code -=-=-=-=-=- 49000 
Address -=-=-=-=-=-= 44 Kyivska Street, 
Dnipro 49000, Ukraine

After they've received my payment, they blocked me from calling them at their chat service window at their web, and they ignored all my emails asking them for my gear.
This is the first post/review on these scumbags on the web, I did investigate for hours on them before ordering, couldn't find a word on them.
Funny thing is, they did ask me to get them other clients, in order to send this clients order and mine all together to me, so they could save money on not paying 2 shipments. They insulted none but their own intelligence and senses.


----------



## Seeker (May 5, 2014)

Ok..........


----------



## Mrfreakazoid (May 6, 2014)

Did you really have to give EVER Detail of your Fictious transaction?? Too much info u think??


----------



## BIGNFIT (May 6, 2014)

Do you work, care  for  globalpharmaceuticalonline?


----------



## BIGNFIT (May 6, 2014)

I am told at another forum these idiots do have other webs, and they receive the funds in Kiev. 
If I were to order a gear, I would keep out of Ukraine for good, or even Russia, considering what is taking place now in that area.


----------



## Kelly (May 6, 2014)

Sad...all I can say....


----------



## Luscious Lei (May 6, 2014)

BIGNFIT said:


> I did investigate for hours on them before ordering, couldn't find a word on them.



So you've placed an order from a website about which you haven't been able to find one single review, am I reading this right?


----------



## BIGNFIT (May 6, 2014)

Correct. No positive or negative review.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

BIGNFIT said:


> Correct. No positive or negative review.



So what exactly made you think it was okay ? 

In the words of one of good brothers 63Vette " never buy gear from a websight "


----------



## DreamChaser (May 6, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> So what exactly made you think it was okay ?
> 
> In the words of one of good brothers 63Vette " never buy gear from a websight "



Solid advice Nor would i recommend buying from anyone that discusses it without having an encrypted email like securenym steroids are illegal if you didn't know


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 6, 2014)

The Ukraine is weak...


----------



## liftndyard (May 10, 2014)

I know these ****ers, did order from them months ago, did get shit from them, since then I've never ordered from the eastern block of Europe. I know who ****ing asshole Makxon is, as well Olexander his little puppy, and some bitch working with them, I hope some russian gorillas do crash their skulls.


----------

